# Quick question about subwoofer install (I'm doing it now)



## skatingrocker17 (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm using the PAC AA-GM44 to install a subwoofer in my Cruze right now. On the output side, there seems to be two remote wires and a ground, what do I connect these to? My amp is hooked up but it won't turn on.

This is the manual, the first page is the important one.
http://www.pac-audio.com/PACProductData/SOEM-4/1_Instructions/soem-4_instructions_100209.pdf

What should I try?

Thanks


----------



## skatingrocker17 (Feb 3, 2012)

It seems that when the GM44 is grounded, the remote wire won't turn the amp on but when it's not grounded the amp is on but the problem is that it won't turn off and when I plug the RCA cables into the amp, it shuts it off.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I didnt use the grounds on mine, it sounds fine. Those are there in case you have a ground loop problem. As long as you're not going nutso on the system, you wont need it.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------

